
Mac on Linux (2007) - philonoist
http://mac-on-linux.sourceforge.net/
======
cmrx64
See also Darling, which is newer and still active.
[http://www.darlinghq.org/](http://www.darlinghq.org/)

~~~
bobcallme
Yes, but it will not have PPC or Rosetta support. It is only able to provide
facilities to run Universal or x86 mach-o binaries.

------
bobcallme
QEMU [1] has had full emulation support for about a year now (three if you
count it in a broken state).

[1]
[http://wiki.qemu.org/Documentation/Platforms/PowerPC](http://wiki.qemu.org/Documentation/Platforms/PowerPC)

------
pawadu
Note that if you just want to run recent versions of OSX there are better
options out there. See for example

[https://github.com/AndrewDryga/vagrant-box-
osx](https://github.com/AndrewDryga/vagrant-box-osx)

------
Fnoord
See also PearPC [1]. The project stems from the time where Macs were still
based on PowerPC (PPC).

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PearPC](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PearPC)

------
david-given
I've never really been particularly interested in a OSX emulator for Linux ---
but a MacOS emulator would be really cool (not a machine emulator, but a
'syscall translator', and yeah, I know that MacOS didn't really have system
calls).

Does anyone know of one?

------
yoda_sl
It is an old project which if I recall stopped moving forward a couple years
after Apple switched to Intel processor. The sourceforge page show latest news
is from 2007.

------
juxncxrlos
I didn't use an apple OS until OS X. So, I can't really think a reason why
this would be useful. Can somebody throw some light?

